# TBI Tweeter Review ....Finally



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

First I want to apologize to everyone for my delay in posting this review. I crashed the computer that had the pix (and my sign on) ...I just got it back up yesterday.

As everyone has said, the first thing I noticed was how well they were packaged. I was also impressed with the quality of the tweeter as well as the mounting hardware and options. One thing I would like to see is a flush pivotal mount. I'm not one for 'hey look at me' ...'come steal me' installs. One thing I did not like was the cheap looking screen printing on the tweeters. IMO they either need to have a nice tasteful logo ...or nothing at all. I would recommend that TBI omit the inline caps ...anyone that is using this level of tweeter should know what they are doing and be going active.

I installed these over a month ago and have played with them in several configurations. My findings are that these are as bright as detailed as a metal dome without the harshness ...and smooth as airy as a planar. These are the closest thing I have found to one of my all time favorite tweeters ...the old school Nak SP10. I have done quite a bit of experimenting with x-over points. I have tried everything betwen 1.8K and 6K ...all with a 18db slope. I used an old school Nakamichi EC200H x-over for all of my experimenting. I haven't been happy with the 3K point with any of the mids I used. I found that 1.8K worked best when using larger mids (POLK, FOCAL and Diamond 6-6.5") ...and 6K worked best when using the Peerless 2.5" full range (I ran it down to 200hz @ 18db). These tweeters will bring out the strengths and weaknesses of your equipment. I was able to tell the subtle differences in my old school Nak PA300 amp and my McIntosh MC 4000. I was also able to hear the subtle nuances between the Nak CD700II and the CD45z. Just for 'grins and giggles' I tried them with an old Alphasonik amp ...WOW ...it SUCKS.  

My biggest complaint would be the price ...at $200 there are other choices. If these price were in the $100 range ...IMO it would be a 'no brainer'. These are a tweeter that does almost everything well ...and nothing wrong. I have heard better tweeters (at a higher price). That is why I say that at the $100 range ...BUY THEM. 

Here are a few pix of them in the stock locations of my BMW 525 wagon. I used a couple of drops of RTV to stick them in place. No one knows they are there.























































thanks again to TBI,

>^..^<


----------

